# Baler knotter question.



## Country Boy

I recently purchased a New Holland 273 baler and I have a small issue I want to fix. The right knotter ties great, and leaves a tail on the knot about an inch long. The left knotter ties fine, but the tail on the knot is only 1/4" or less long, and sometimes the knot pulls apart on leaving the chamber. From what I found online, the adjustment I need to make is to loosen the twine disc tension to allow the twine to slip through when the duckbill ties the knot. The knives are brand new, and are both adjusted to be perfectly in line with each other. I can't see any other differences in the knotters. I have to slightly adjust the timing on the left twine disc as well because the twine doesn't sit perfectly in the grove all the time. Some times it sits on the edge of the groove and is half in and half out. Other times it falls where it should be. The disc seems to be about 1/16-3/32 counter clockwise compared to the right knotter. I've never had a baler with the Deering style knotters, so this is a bit new for me. My previous balers all had the McCormick knotters, so I need to relearn the adjustments.


----------



## Alicialuo

*Tips on cutting hay*

Maybe I can provide you It is the leaf and seed material in the hay that determines its quality. Farmers try to harvest hay at the point when the seed heads are not quite ripe and the leaf is at its maximum when the grass is mowed in the field. The cut material is allowed to dry so that the bulk of the moisture is removed but the leafy material is still robust enough to be picked up from the ground by machinery and processed into storage in bales, stacks or pits.with some suggestions about cutting hay.


----------



## RC Wells

Pay close attention to the billhook rollers. They both must have square shoulders. If one roller is tapered that billhook is worn out will need to be replaced.

One of the common issues with older New Holland twine balers is mixed billhooks, an old sisal billhook on one side and a newer plastic twine billhook on the other. The new style billhooks for plastic will tie both sisal and plastic twine, but the sisal billhooks only tie sisal. Examine the billhooks. The sisal billhook will have a bigger gap in the jaws, and the plastic twine hook will be closed tightly. Be certain they are both the same, and you do not have the hook for plastic twine on one side and a sisal hook on the other.


----------



## FredM

no help to you Country Boy, but brings back memories from the 60's, and thanks to RC Wells for jogging my memory of the workings long forgotten, cheers


----------

